# Delamination Of Fiberglass!



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Just noticed some delamination on the side of the trailer near the side slide when I parked the trailer for the winter. I believe it is out of warranty (2002) but was wondering what it entails to repair this kind of damage. It looks like about a 6" X 6" patch. Is it expensive, and how soon should I address this problem. I just stored it for the winter months and I am now thinking that I should repair it now.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Any pictures would be great.

De-lamination may be due to water swelling the wood substrate. If that is the cause repair should be sooner then later.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

How bad is it? If its not extreme you may not want to do anything. Generally it involves sanding things down and repatching. Not something most home owners want to tackle. Do check around on pricing through and look up fiberglass repair too. Getting things to look brand new might be tough but I bet you can come darn close with the right repair. As I said in another post, one thing work looking into are the various shop rates for this type of job. Our dealer charges $90/hour while a smaller repair only shop (no sales end) only charges $68/hour.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Schantz said:


> I'd be very interested in pictures as well. I'm sure you've thought of this...but I'd also want to be sure to stop whatever is causing the problem. If the wood is swelling, maybe there is a leak somewhere above? Be interested to hear how this turns out...hopefully the cost is low! Paul
> [snapback]65097[/snapback]​


The trailer is presently stored, but I will definately take a few pictures when I am out there. Quite frankly, I have not examined the problem with a microscope yet, but I will take a closer look next time I am out there.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Fiberglass usually doesn't do this unless moisture is present. I'd find out for sure before I made the repair only to have it return. Good luck.


----------

